# Elmer' #33 - Yet another mill engine - DONE



## Sshire (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sure I'll find some things that need more final finishing, but for now, I'm calling this one done.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ophwl190KJg[/ame]


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great job Stan, I'll look for it at Cabin Fever.  The video was the best

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 3, 2014)

Great engine and great video.
The best thing about calling an engine finished is you can start a new one without a guilt feeling.
Gail in NM


----------



## Sshire (Mar 3, 2014)

Well,Gail
My record is intact. I have no unfinished engines. I've begun to look at the 4 plan sets on my list. Have to make a decision.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice Stan, you certainly know how to make an interesting video, well done.

Paul.


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice build and video.  Why is it that I look at gas engines running for only a few minutes, but steam engines going at a snails pace I could watch for days?


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2014)

I think it's all of the visible moving parts on steam engines. The bonus is when they run slowly enough to see those parts in action. My two favorites that I've built are the grasshopper and the cross twin. Both have lots of moving parts. My least favorite is the 3 cylinder radial. It didn't look like it was running at all until I put a propeller on it.


----------



## Swifty (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm also keen on the slow running engines, too fast and they're  just a blur. I'm also not keen on putting a lot of pressure in an engine when running on air. If they need a lot of pressure to run, there is too much friction somewhere that needs to be rectified.

Paul.


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2014)

Paul
Agree on that. Unless the timing is totally off, throwing enough pressure at it will run most anything. It seems lithe each engine I've done required less pressure than the last. I've had this one running for a few hours and  down to about 5 lbs


----------



## thayer (Mar 4, 2014)

Stan, that is a beauty! You've got several interesting embellishments that personalize it quite nicely.  I found myself pausing the video repeatedly to see some of your details and setups.  One spot where I had a question was between 1:06 and 1:10 where you show a row of what looks to be brass screws set into a piece of aluminum. I didn't notice that detail in the finished video. Can you tell me what and where that is featured?

You have definitely provided a nice nudge to get back on mine. Does an engine count as unfinished if you haven't started another?

Thayer


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 4, 2014)

An absolute masterpiece Stan. Well done


----------



## wagnmkr (Mar 4, 2014)

Excellent job as usual Stan. Once more, I learned quite a bit.

The video was excellent ... what was the music?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2014)

Thayer
I'm pretty sure an engine can't be classified as unfinished if you haven't started a new one. However, if the last time you worked on it was 1997, all bets are off.

I think what you were referring to was the fixture to cut a dozen 2-56 screws to length. Look in this post of the build log

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/elmers-33-yet-another-mill-engine-22634/index4.html


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 4, 2014)

So what are the choices for the next build??   Maybe make a poll??


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 4, 2014)

Another nice engine , Stan. Are you going to get a trailer to carry them all? I'm looking forward to Cabin Fever Expo- see you all there!
                  cheepo45


----------



## Sshire (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you, gentlemen 
The music is royalty- free from this site
http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/

YouTube has gotten much more active in blocking copyrighted works (as they should). Someone used their time and creative talent, so using copy-written works is a no-no. There are many royalty-free (for non-commercial use) sites.
YouTube also has royalty-free music available.


Scott
Good to see you without breakfast on the table ( not that there's anything wrong with breakfast). I have a great book for you 
"The American Machine Tool Industry: Its History, Growth and Decline". I'll bring it to CF


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 6, 2014)

Stan,

Terrific job!


----------



## thayer (Mar 7, 2014)

Sshire said:


> Thayer
> I'm pretty sure an engine can't be classified as unfinished if you haven't started a new one. However, if the last time you worked on it was 1997, all bets are off.
> 
> I think what you were referring to was the fixture to cut a dozen 2-56 screws to length. Look in this post of the build log
> ...



Indeed, that is the object in question. Apparently I haven't been keeping up on your build thread either!

Well, it certainly hasn't been 27 years since I made a part for mine, so I will consider it still current!

Thanks for the reprieve.

Thayer


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 7, 2014)

thayer said:


> Indeed, that is the object in question. Apparently I haven't been keeping up on your build thread either!
> 
> Well, it certainly hasn't been 27 years since I made a part for mine, so I will consider it still current!
> 
> ...



  Now I dont feel so bad about not having my webster finished yet....


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm still working on my Gade, Farm Boy, Stirling Engine, Upshur Vertical, Flame Eater, several Phil Duclos engines, and other assorted shop projects. One of these days I may finish something! I sure do enjoy talking about them though!
    cheepo45


----------



## deverett (Mar 9, 2014)

cheepo45 said:


> I'm still working on my Gade, Farm Boy, Stirling Engine, Upshur Vertical, Flame Eater, several Phil Duclos engines, and other assorted shop projects. One of these days I may finish something! I sure do enjoy talking about them though!
> cheepo45



Glad I'm not the only one with more than a dozen started but unfinished projects.  My problem is that when I get to a place where I am stuck on how to cdo it, the current project gets put to one side and I start another easier job to build up confidence again.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 11, 2014)

Stan,

Not sure where to post this, but here goes.

Since there has been a rash of interest in Elmer's 33, especially since your build, I am contemplating starting that engine. Do you think it could be built at 150% size?

I think it might be interesting, especially to the grandkids, with a 4.5-inch flywheel and everything else upscaled about that amount. I lack a lot of experience doing stuff like that, but I think I might be able to undertake this.

Do you or anyone else have any input regarding this idea?

--ShopShoe


----------



## pkastagehand (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks great and runs nicely. 

Not intending criticism; just curious.  Is it a video anomaly or does it really slow down at one spot?  I was watching it and wondering if it was binding in one spot or if the valve timing could be tweaked a little?  When the crank pin is at the back (farthest away from the cylinder) it looks like it slows.   It doesn't look to be  slowing down the same way at the other end of stroke.  Am I seeing something that isn't really there?  Watching the cross head I don't really see it but watching the flywheel it appears to slow, so it may be video anomaly based on frame speed vs. spokes and the way they are reflecting light?

Paul


----------



## Sshire (Apr 11, 2014)

Shopshoe
I think it would be an easier build at 150%. To my mind, larger parts are easier to make. I did a Liney RV-1 at 200% and it was no problem. 

Paul
It's the video. The engine (in person) runs very smoothly. I've seen this effect before. I always noticed, in the old Western movies, that the spokes on the stagecoach wheels appear to rotate backwards. That was due to the rotating shutter in film cameras.


----------



## Lesmo (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice runner Stan, and also gave me different slant on making a video, I bet that took a while. Very Prof

Les.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. 
Actually fairly easy video to do. 
I dumped the entire folder of build pix and a video clip into iMovie on the MacBook Pro. Did a title and clicked on make movie and upload to YouTube.


----------



## prof65 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi ShopShoe

I'm currently building this engine at 150% with some mods to the original design. Not difficult at all, and you can add lots of details at this scale. Go for it.

Roberto


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Prof65

--ShopShoe


----------



## nemoc (Apr 19, 2014)

That's a beauty Stan.  Smooth runner and nice video too.


----------



## Sshire (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks, Nemoc. Much appreciated. Runs on about 5 pounds. Ran perfectly at Cabin Fever. 8 hrs continuously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------

